# Best iphone/iPod touch Apps?



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

Do we have one of these threads going already?? If so, I couldn't find it.

I just picked up an iPod Touch on the weekend and I'm amazed with all the applications available. Some of my favorites so far are Timmyme (finds the closest Tim Hortons to your location) World Wiki (Atlas description of every country) and iGolf is getting addictive...

So what do you like??


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

I'd ask if you jailbroken it yet, but apparently the newest touches don't seem to be jailbreakable yet. 

Right now the on the Touch I have the following (non-jailbreak games)

Monkey Ball (I think 10$, meh, tilt a bit sensitive and a bit off for this game)
Asphalt 4 (10$, its decent for a racing game, which it used the tilt for steering)
Cube Runner (Free, Basically what I wish Asphalt 4 had, its bland but its a good demostration of the tilt)
Labrynth LE (Free, another tilt based game with a marble)
Tap Tap Revenge (Free, rather addicting at that, like dance dance revolution)
Shanghai (I paid for the commercial version, I'm a sucker for mahjong)
TanZen (paid version I think 5$, basically over 200 Tanagram puzzles)
Cubes Lite (Kinda like Tetrisphere on N64, rotating a 3D cube and matching colors, free)
Hanoi (free.. I think, a classic stack puzzle)
MetaSquares (5$ I think, somewhat addicting game where you gota create the most squares against the opponent computer).
iGolf - Lawsuit anyone?


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

cool thanks for the sugestiones. No I havnt jailbroken it
I don't think I need to with all the free apps at the app store. Does jailbracking make it hard to update firmware later on?


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

The Apps (again non-jailbreak) I have are

The usual network/online apps
eBay, MySpace, Facebook, Paypal (I had IM+ installed but as of the latest version its broken)

VNC Lite - A free VNC viewer (if you turn on screensharing and set a VNC password under system pref, you can control your mac from your ipod)

Remote - Nifty utility if you got a macbook or menu hooked up to a tv or stereo system since it allows you to remote control your itunes library on another machine, including windows machines if they have itunes installed.

FlyCast - basically lets me listen to radio on the ipod. 

AirSharing - At the time it was a free app that allows you to share files via the wifi connection. *See uslessness notice below.


_With JailBreaking_
I have the following applications/games when my ipod is jailbroken (so look forward to them releasing a compatible version of QuickPwn or Pwnage for yours).

MXTube - An application that not only allows you to stream low and high quality version of youtube feeds, it also allows you to download the videos to your ipod for later playing.

MacMan - a PacMan clone for the ipod good visuals and uses tilt for changing direction.

NES - A nintendo emulator for the ipod, I have over 900 NES roms so thats handy. 

gpSPhone - a Gameboy Advance emulator

BossPref - Allows me to turn off and on certain things on the ipod, it can also kill the apple killswitch (although turns out thats just blocking the server via the hosts file, I found this out when I installed an ad blocker for the ipod). 

Winterboard - change the skin of icons, desktop, background, buttons, battery, etc etc etc.

AppBackup - allows you to backup and restore application preferences and data (since a restore from itunes does not always do this especially if they just merely reinstall the application)

Mobile Terminal - kinda like a emulated but working terminal prompt for the ipod. 

And I installed a couple services.
OpenSSH/SSL - basically what you need turned on for some of the jailbreaking or least access to various files, kinda like if I needed to upload the nintendo roms I'd have to FTP into the ipod and upload them to the /mobile/media/ROMS/NES/ folder. 

Netatalk - AppleTalk for the ipod, after installing it shows up as a network share on finder, and I can log into either mobile or root to access the files and storage, it makes the AppStore provided AirSharing rather useless. 

I also installed the Safari Download plugin for BossPref, allowing me to download files with safari on the ipod, then I can later pull the files out of the ipod when I get home or to a computer.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

DDKD726 said:


> cool thanks for the sugestiones. No I havnt jailbroken it
> I don't think I need to with all the free apps at the app store. Does jailbracking make it hard to update firmware later on?


Hard... not really you just have to wait til they jailbreak the next firmware and such. Because if you just simply upgrade to the next firmware one of two things happen. 

1) The ipod won't want to start if you chose to restore your jailbroken apps back onto the ipod after the update.
2) You won't be able to run your jailbroken apps.

Basically it seems whenever a new firmware comes out the dev teams ussually only take 2 to 3 days to come out with a new QuickPwn or Pwnage, and I noticed QuickPwn is handy if you already have it jailbroken cuz it'll just simply upgrade the firmware without wiping all your data. 

The reason they're stalled on the newest ipod is because not only is it a different style of firmware (2.1.1 as opposed to 2.1 as the rest of us, which addresses the new hardware features), but apparently the chips themselves are new hardware and as such they need to be decoded again by the dev team (ie: start from scratch in a manner of speaking instead of just adapting to the change). 

But usually you'd want a few days to see if anyone has problems before upgrading firmware anyways, and as such that means you'd wait for either results or a new jailbreaking app in the mean time  

You can still sync and use paid content with itunes even after jailbreaking.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

Because Apple can decide to pull the plug on any software in the App Store, or deny a developer's ability to sell an app in the app store (like how we had a few where Apple denied them because they competed too much with a feature of iTunes, or that they did not want the app on the app store), there are developers either showing you how to install their application without using AppStore or encoraging jailbreaking the device and finding their app on the Cydia installer. 

PodCaster is a good example, allows you to download podcast directly to your iPod or iPhone, Apple removed that app from the App Store because it competes too much wit itunes even though itunes doesn't let you download podcast on the device without first hooking it up to the computer. So the developer offers podcaster via his website, don't need jailbreaking but if you are not jailbroken it is possible for apple to remotely remove the application from your device.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

<off topic>

I wish PopCap would start porting their games to the ipod, such as Peggle.

</off topic>


----------



## neesh0 (Jul 12, 2008)

a huge reason i decided to jailbreak was cycorder, its a video recorder app from cydia, its awesome


----------



## wilecoyote (May 25, 2008)

DDKD726 said:


> So what do you like??


If you happen to play guitar, GuitarToolKit has a pretty decent tuner. It's so nice to always have a tuner handy. In fact, that's the best thing about the iPhone for me - getting rid of so many electronic gizmos! And a tuner wasn't one I expected to ditch when I got the iPhone - just a nice surprise.

As an aside, I was a bit frustrated with the apps not working (the usual launch and disappear problem), but I've had no troubles at all since the 2.1 update [knock wood].


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

Somethings that have not already been mentioned:

For jailbroken iPhones, via Cydia:

iPhone Modem - allows tethering of your iPhone's 3G Internet connection to your Mac. Great for your portables.

SwirlyMMS - now you can send files via MMS on your iPhone. (Note: Rogers does charge 25 cents per sent MMS, free for receiving).

Snapture - more camera functions.


Via AppStore:

Truphone - voip long distance phone calls via WiFi.

Vexed - an old but still great game.

Chesspuzzles - as named.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

By far, the best app out there is Beat Maker. There's nothing like mixing some beats on a pair of portable speakers or over the car radio on a cloned Roland TR-909 drum machine.


----------



## MasterTurkey (Sep 23, 2008)

*ZodTTD emulators*

After paying like 2 dollars or 5 dollars, I'm not too sure...

my favorite appS (jailbroken) are :

Quake and the TurboGraphics 16 emulator. Awesome'ness. Love emulation, and ZodTTD has some great emulators for "beta testing" with a small donation.

ZodTTD: Home Of Homebrew


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

I have to say, iPint - just for fun, Stanza, and Shazam are up there for me. And AIM. Plus a few others that have been mentioned.

Z.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

billwong said:


> Truphone - voip long distance phone calls via WiFi.


Shame they didn't put a microphone onto my version of the iPod Touch


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

After having the chance to play it...

Crash Bandicoot Nitro 3D racing is my favorite racing game on the iPod, the tilt works very well like a steeling wheel and very responsive. Something I wish they'd put into Asphalt 4.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

CheckPlease is a very handy and FREE tip calculator, i've used it every day for the last week!


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

kb244 said:


> <off topic>
> 
> I wish PopCap would start porting their games to the ipod, such as Peggle.
> 
> </off topic>


They have... I have Peggle for my iPod.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

irontree said:


> They have... I have Peggle for my iPod.


Really now?
When I search the app store, it can't be found, when I search the company only bejewled 2 comes up.

*Edit* Your ipod must not be the iPod Touch then, I found it under iPod Games, but those games are not compatible with the iPod touch nor iPhone (which this thread is talking about).


----------



## djbrotherson (Sep 23, 2008)

billwong said:


> Somethings that have not already been mentioned:
> SwirlyMMS - now you can send files via MMS on your iPhone. (Note: Rogers does charge 25 cents per sent MMS, free for receiving).


SwirlySMS

I just got this today

Did it work for you?

I got the correct settings I think 

MMSC: http://mms.gprs.rogers.com
Proxy: 172.25.0.107
APN: media.com
Username: media
Password: mda01

Now I can send them, they go through no errors
I can send and receive to myself, however they only appear in SwirlySMS
Can you only receive SwirlySMS messages in SwirlySMS only?
I sent a message to my friend numerous times, with and without pics and he never ever received them
He sent me a text and I received it in my normal SMS app
HELP!


----------



## djbrotherson (Sep 23, 2008)

**(I tried quoting someone earlier but the post didnt seem to show so if this appears twice, my sincere apologies)**

I just downloaded SwirlySMS 1.2.3 from Cydia

I tried using this but I can seem to text anyone

I got all the settings

MMSC: http://mms.gprs.rogers.com
Proxy: 172.25.0.107
APN: media.com
username: media
password: mda01

I can text myself fine... I received the SMS inside SwirlySMS only...
I tried texting my friend, with and without pics and text, he never received any messages...
He sent me a text and I receive it in my normal SMS app...
Can SwirlySMS messages only work if the other person has SwirlySMS running?


----------



## jaline (Jul 7, 2007)

kb244 said:


> <off topic>
> 
> I wish PopCap would start porting their games to the ipod, such as Peggle.
> 
> </off topic>


Same here. Peggle is awesome.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

jaline said:


> Same here. Peggle is awesome.


There's a new Peggle Night out now for the desktop.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

Solitare City Lite is super addictive...


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

i'm loving Zenbe. free to do list organizer. it's actually helped me get and stay organized on a number of levels.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

Just found "AroundMe" great little free app that tells you what's close by (coffee shops, hospitals, pharmacy, gas stn etc...) great for if you find yourself in unfamiliar surroundings!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Every time I find a cool new app my friend says, "If it's another location-based application, please, I've seen enough."


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Apps I use the most:

*GuitarToolkit*
Incredible value for the money ($10), and the updates have been amazing. It's a tuner, metronome, chord dictionary, and scale book all in one, with a very nice interface. The updates have been major - the first version just had basic chords in one position. The next version allowed you to strum the chords and hear them AND place them in any position on the fretboard. This is brand-new functionality and it was a totally free update. Kudos to the developers.

*Facebook*
The new update finally adds Notifications. Still not a perfect app, but it's great for a quick overview of updates, inbox, etc.

*Subway Shuffle*
Fairly addictive, unique, and fun puzzle game. There is a free version to try out. The full version was worth the $2.99 for days when I'm waiting for my carpool.


Apps I use on a regular basis:

*Grocery Gadget*
Pretty decent grocery list app. I have my basic list stored and it makes it easy to "shop it" each week. Easy to add and remove items. Makes my wife not yell at me because I don't forget things very often now. Haha.

*Now Playing*
Very nice theatre listings app. Summaries, links to imdb and trailers, and showtimes. Finds all the theatres close to me, and allows you to filter by distance, etc. Definitely better than navigating to the crappy site for the theatre chain in my area (we have a monopoly here and their site is definitely not iPhone-friendly I find).

*Units*
Comes in handy when cooking, designing stuff, fixing things, etc. Nice interface and tonnes of options. Great updates, too.

*WeightTracker* 
Over the summer, I lost 20lbs. 10 of those have been since I got the iPhone (not related haha). This is a nice little app that I use to enter my weight every week or so. They've added some basic BMI stuff, and it's cool to see a history. I've set a goal weight and it tells me how much I've lost and how much weight/time is left to go.

*Accufuel*
Every time I get gas, I write my odometer reading on the receipt. I then enter the info in Accufuel (as well as another website). It lets me know my average fuel consumption, and has a graph that you can set to 1month, 1 year, etc. Handy to see if your consumption is worse in some months than others - which can be a sign of something wrong with your vehicle, or your driving habits.

*Things*
After a couple of months of use, I find I don't use Things as much as I thought I would, especially considering the $10 price tag when a lot of similar apps are a bit cheaper. But it's still a great app. I have created some "Projects" with several items in them, and it's great for that. But for single to-do items and every day use, I find it's not the best solution for some reason. Still worth a look if you're an organizational to-do freak.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

This VOIP over Wi-Fi app has promise.

iphone installation process

On my phone at the moment are..

Chess Puzzles
Cro-Mag Rally
Flashlight
A Free Level
iPint
Koi Pond
Match
Remote
Scribble
Shazam
SpeedBox
Sudoku
Super Monkey Ball
TimmyMe


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

Game: 
Diner Dash - 9.99 (Unless You Go the other method ) 
Love it just because i loved the PC counterpart of it. A nice lengthy game with some nice features. Addictive. Basically a speed strategy / puzzle game where you have to take your character to perform waiter type tasks and keep your customers happy. 

Other:
NetNewsWire - for RSS Feeds
My favorite just cause its so simple, updates your feeds right away and has a online website for linking your feeds so its really easy because its got a simple set up. Even has a badge for # of new stories which i find is key. I'd go check this out, plus its FREE!


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm looking for an app or add on that will allow you toadjust screen brightness while watching video. If I'm trying to conserve battery it's a pain to pause the video go into settings and then close settings and go back into the iPod and then the video player. Does anyone know of any apps or addons that cando this???


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

DDKD726 said:


> I'm looking for an app or add on that will allow you toadjust screen brightness while watching video. If I'm trying to conserve battery it's a pain to pause the video go into settings and then close settings and go back into the iPod and then the video player. Does anyone know of any apps or addons that cando this???


if you jailbreak your iphone and install SBsettings you can have easy access to brightness (among other things)


----------

